# Why knot blackened rockfish over black beans and rice.



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

In FL. I use to order blackened red fish with black beans and rice. Would be nice if some MD restaurants would serve the same with rock fish. This is red fish.






Think this would be good with rock fish? Click on picture.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks tasty


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

I'd eat it!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I am a fan of blackened . I make it alot with fish, of all different types.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

andypat said:


> Would be nice if some MD restaurants would serve the same with rock fish. Think this would be good with rock fish?


Which species of Rockfish are you referring to ?

*http://www.clovegarden.com/ingred/sf_rockz.html*

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sebastes*

Tight Lines !


----------



## sharkslayer89 (Apr 16, 2007)

Stripers


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

sharkslayer89 said:


> Stripers


I didn't know that Stripers are also called "Rockfish" . . . I learned something new !

Tight Lines !


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

ez2cdave said:


> I didn't know that Stripers are also called "Rockfish" . . . I learned something new !
> 
> Tight Lines !


I would have thought THIS would have been a clue.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

RoryGoggin said:


> I would have thought THIS would have been a clue.


Yes, it would have been a great clue, if anyone had mentioned the Rockfish Challenge and provided a link, earlier in the thread. I only knew them as Stripers and Striped Bass, previously.

Tight Lines !


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

ez2cdave said:


> Which species of Rockfish are you referring to ?
> 
> *http://www.clovegarden.com/ingred/sf_rockz.html*
> 
> ...


 I'm referring to stripers. I think it would go over big in some of the DelMarVa restaurants.


----------

